# Medición de longitud y altura de cajas en cinta transportadora



## Joselo83 (Ene 5, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema y espero que ustedes puedan aportar alguna solucion.

Verán, tengo que realizar la medicion de longitud y altura de cajas, las cuales pasan por cintas transportadoras de un aeropuerto. El sistema que esta instalado actualmente es mecánico y consta de un péndulo accionado por una palanca al pasar la caja. Esto me da una medida que es ingresada por un operador. Este sistema es muy lento y lo que debo hacer es automatizar el proceso. Mi idea es usar el mismo pendulo para medir la longitud pero para digitalizar esta medicion usando un  encoder absoluto. Pero como lo construyo? O alguno de ustedes puede darme alguna idea de que hacer?.

Gracias desde ya por su ayuda.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 5, 2007)

Para medir la altura se puede utilizar un sensor ultrasónico de distancia:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28015

Para medir la inclinación tenés dos posibilidades de inclinó-metro; de dos ejes con salida PWM (podés utilizarlo con un ADC o medir directamente el ancho del pulso con el micro) el otro de tres ejes ya tiene el ADC interno y te entrega una salida serial tipo Microwire:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28017

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=28026


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 5, 2007)

Para la longitud es facil, con una fotocelula que mida el tiempo que la caja tape el haz.

La altura con sensor de ultrasonidos o mecanicamente con una pala que se incline mas o menos segun la altura de la caja, en el eje se pone el encoder, ya sea un potenciometro (poco recomendable por el esgaste mecanico) o optico, te recomiendo que busques un raton viejo de bola y lo desmontes.


Finalmente lo que sera la repera es utilizar una webcam y un ordenador, parece que es facil programarlo, ya he visto proyectos que lo utilizan con punteros laser y cosas por el estilo, pero eso depende de tus conocimientos informaciónrmaticos.


----------

